# Virus Causing Miscarriage?



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yesterday I found that a group of 3 does had had problems birthing, there were two small dead babies and lots of blood. It was their first litters. Today I checked them again and they were bleeding out and had to pop them all off, they had gone really skinny and I dont think they would have made it much longer if left.

These were three of my champagne rumpwhites. I had 6 pregnant at the same time, they are all closely related I think most of them are litter mates. So split them into groups of 3 a week or so ago and the other 3 does have had their babies successfully and all doing really well. I have to assume that something has happened in the last week which has affected just these 3 does and not the other 3.

Does anyone have any ideas what this could have been caused by and how to prevent it happening again or spreading?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the only time I've had this happen is with young does that have conceived a large litter.The ones that look like they've swallowed a tennis ball and then go on to deliver loads of tiny tiny babies.One had 23 and her litter were still born or very weak and it finished the doe off.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont know how many babies there were because they had eaten most of them, loads more blood than I've ever had before. None of the does were very big. Big enough to know they were pregnant but not like they were about to give birth. I actually decided to keep one of the does which was quite alert and seemed to have stopped bleeding. I've brought it inside and given it a heat mat, which is far more nursing care I've given to any other mouse :roll: I'm intrigued to see what happens.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gawdz, I hate when that happens. It's rare, though and I don't know why it happens. Were the does all related? It's such an icky thing to find dead babies, but to lose the does as well is very, very sad.

I'm so sorry. (hug)


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The doe died in the night, so atleast I know I was right to cull.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bummer. Like I was saying in another thread, maybe there'sa disease like Bordelia(sp?) that affectsand/or and is transmitted in breeding.


----------

